# I think I pissed of my betta.



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

So I've had some algae buildup on the side of the tank...so I got an apple snail. Now, TarTar doesn't care about the snail, he barely looks at it-- but ever since the snail's been in the tank, he's been zooming around and flaring madly at any human that comes near his tank. Full gill flares and all, not just displaying his fins. I'm watching the snail to make sure he doesn't go after it, but so far they both couldn't care less about the other. It's like the invasion's put him on the offensive....

Kinda glad I didn't go with an otto, I think he'd have killed it by now.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He might be flaring at his reflection. When you walk into the room, do you turn on a light? If so, that would make it so he could see his reflection and seeing it as another betta, he attacks it.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

hehe, I just looked into the tank and both the snail and betta were under the same rock-sculpture-thing...he's cool with the snail.

There's no overhead light in the room, just a little lamp that' sa ways from the tank. The tank itself is actually brighter than the light, and he only flares when I or my boyfriend sit down at our computer desks (right next to his tank).


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It could be that as the algae is going away more glass is exposed, therefore giving him a clearer view of himself and causing him to flare.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

So the snail discovered TarTar's bubble nest in the corner he's been making and the betta was not pleased. I THINK he tried something as the top of his head's now scratched-- he's got a scale scraped off between his eyes like he tried getting under the filter. Snail's fine and doesn't seem to give a fudge, because it's a frigging snail and he just sucks himself into his shell when freaked. I can't verify TarTar was trying to attack the snail as I didn't see it, but this is the fist time I've seen him with a scrape and as far as I know snails don't bite.

When a fish manages to get an injury like a scrape that's big enough to take off a scale or two, is there anything I need to do? I assume it's akin to a scraped knee and will heal on his own.


----------

